# 300zx brake swap?



## ccrider1030 (Jul 17, 2003)

I heard about the 300zx brake swap w/ the s13 is it true? What is all involved i would to know everything that is involved? is it just the caliper and the lines or is it the whole assembly? every detail would be nice 
thnx for any help

ccrider1030


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the search button would help you out a lot..

for the z32 brake upgrade, you need z32 rotors, calipers, and brake lines. this is a rather popular swap so looking for these in a junkyard may lead u no where. if you can find used ones, buy a z32 brake rebuild kit from nissan at autozone/checkers/kragens/napa/whatever. not very expensive. a z32 master brake cylinder is recommended but is not required and many ppl do fine with out it.

for the install, you need to redrill the z32 rotors since s13's have a 4x114.3 bolt patter when z32's have a 5x114.3 bolt pattern. you can get this done at your local machine shop.

you need to remove or cut off the dust shield because it will get in way of ur rotors and calipers.

stock z32 or 240sx brake lines will not fit. you will need to buy a z32/240sx brake conversion brake line from places like pdm-racing.com or heavythrottle.com

i recommend replacing brake pads during the swap. the swap is pretty straight forward and is basically a bolt on for both front/rear.


----------



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

simple if your car is not five luge buy the 95 spindle and change all four, cut off the shild off the splindle the 300zx turbo rotor and brake calliper bolts right on


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Just to add, going 5 lug will give you a greater variety in wheel choices to clear that caliper.


----------

